

Is it the demand for semantic web? - bart
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hitwise_search_queries_are_getting_longer.php

======
jacquesm
This article has nothing at all to do with a semantic web, it is simply about
the length of search engine queries steadily growing and google increasing its
market share.

I _DO_ believe there is a demand for a semantic web, but saying so and
implementing it are worlds apart. Earlier today I posted a link to a database
that I think might be key in doing just that.

------
CalmQuiet
I don't see why semantic features should get credit.

As information continues to mushroom, I find that I _have to_ use more search
terms to narrow down the results to be more manageable.

